# Just another PK



## undercover_poe (Oct 17, 2022)

It’s true. Just another PK Ripper. But well equipped with a pro neck 2 stem and CW bars. This example is before SE switched to 1-1/8” thread less headset. Thanks for peeping it out


----------



## phantom (Oct 17, 2022)

When my son was doing BMX back in the early 80's PK's Redlines and Cook Bros were the Cats A$$


----------



## Bikerider007 (Oct 18, 2022)

My favorite bars though I preferred the mini for street. Monkey Bars from VDC were a close second.


----------

